# Thanksgiving Menu



## jamesngalveston (Nov 27, 2013)

Baked Turkey, 24 lbs
Baked Spiral Ham, 20 lbs
Baked sweet potatoes in Orange Halves
Ambrosia
Apple nut Salad
Cornbread Dressing
Dirty Rice Dressing
Mashed Potatoes
Asparagus with hollandaise
Green Been Casserole
two kinds of cranberrys
Steamed Baby Carrots with pearl onions..
I am doing desserts, not sure bout all that.
Hopefully there will be left overs.


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 27, 2013)

*Roast Turkey Rubbed With Achiote-Chipotle Butter*

Trying something a little different and of course with some Southwest flair. 

Have made roast chicken many times with Achiote so why not a Turkey!

Roast Turkey Rubbed With Achiote-Chipotle Butter

Cornbread stuffing with fresh chanterelle mushrooms
Mashed potatoes with garlic/cream/butter/manchego cheese
Green bean casserole
Fresh cranberries 
Fresh rolls
Pumpkin pie


----------



## jamesngalveston (Nov 27, 2013)

ibglowin, that sounds really good. never thought of that,


----------



## Fabiola (Nov 27, 2013)

Roast turkey martinated in dark beer and chipotle, mashed potatoes, gravy, vegetables, rolls, and dulce de leche cheesecake...


----------



## pjd (Nov 27, 2013)

I am excited, I am going to a friend's house for Thanksgiving dinner, He happens to be an excellent chef and always creates the best dinners available! This year we are having a smoked turkey, Mashed potatoes, Gravy, Macaroni and cheese made from 11 year old Wisconsin Cheddar and Drunken Cranberry sauce. I'm real excited about the cranberry sauce. it uses 750 ml Port wine with 10 oz dried cranberries, 1/2 cup balsamic vinegar, one small onion, a bit of thyme, salt and the zest of one orange. The dried cranberries are rehydrated in the port then cooked. 1) In a saucepan stir together the port, balsamic vinegar, cranberries, shallot or onion, and thyme. Simmer until most of the liquid has evaporated, about an hour. Don't dry it out. This process cooks out most of the alcohol, but there may still be a little left, but nowhere near enough to get anyone tipsy.
2) Just before serving, stir in the butter until it melts, salt and pepper to taste, the orange zest, and serve warm.
It sounds divine!


----------



## iVivid (Nov 27, 2013)

You guys are so lucky!
My little fella is at his Dad's;
I'm home alone, and NZ doesn't do thanksgiving...
All your lovely family stories are awesome!
I think I'll have a plum port now 
Since it's after 5pm here!


----------



## sour_grapes (Nov 28, 2013)

I am sure this is boring by comparison, but:
I am making ham with a honey/mustard/brandy glaze.
The girls are making haricot vert avec bleu fromage et noix, et pomme de terre au gratin. (Sorry, once you start on the French, there was no logical place to stop. Let's call it green beans, blue cheese, walnuts and au gratin potatoes.)
Gewurtztraminer and a Riesling.


----------

